# Alarm goes off when trying to start...



## euradub (May 2, 2010)

We have a '99 Beetle. This past week it's been randomly going off when you put the key in the ignition and try to turn it on. It will do this several times, and then later that day it will work again. As far as I know, it will always do this with the spare key... Could this be a problem with the ignition switch?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Alarm goes off when trying to start... (euradub)*

sounds like ignition switch, they are pretty cheap so give it a shot and replace it and see what happens. 
also try and see if you can get someone with a vagcom and scan it see what codes its throwing before you start repalcing stuff


----------



## euradub (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Alarm goes off when trying to start... (FastAndFurious)*

I'll see if I can find someone, thanks! And I'll look into a new ignition switch. Is there any way to test it first to make sure that's the problem though?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

thats why i said get someone with a vagcom and see what codes its throwing. Then we might be able to help you out more


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

how long do you sit in the car before you try to crank it... mine started doing this lately and im set on the microswitch in the door... because when i unlock it, it doesnt know the door was opened... so the alarm tries to lock the car back, then the alarm goes off when i crank it. :dunno:


----------



## DustyVW337 (Apr 9, 2010)

smartchick2009 said:


> how long do you sit in the car before you try to crank it... mine started doing this lately and im set on the microswitch in the door... because when i unlock it, it doesnt know the door was opened... so the alarm tries to lock the car back, then the alarm goes off when i crank it. :dunno:


 I'm having the same problem. Locked my fn keys in my car the other day because of it. Anyone know a fix?


----------



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

i'm guessing door switch too.


----------



## fluffy critter (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm having a similar problem with my recently-purchased 2009 Beetle, where I unlock the car from the remote, and then open the door, and then 30 seconds later the doors relock and the alarm immediately goes off. I'm pretty sure it's not the door microswitch, because opening the door causes the interior lights to turn on, and anyway if the microswich were bad the alarm wouldn't think that the door were open and cause the alarm to go off, right?

If I press the unlock button while the alarm is going off, the alarm stops and it stays unlocked, and then it behaves until I leave the car alone for a while.

Any things that are quick and easy to check before I end up just taking it to the dealership to try to figure out what's wrong?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Everything you are describing is classic; when the door lock module fails. Check out these threads for the reasons why and how to solder the broken joint vs. replacing the part. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...cks-explained-why-you-re-having-problems!!!-(

video: showing problem areas and how to repair the module

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5dtdyDDgrw

microswitch repair/replacement: 

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=77648

you can find the microswitches on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...5&_nkw=door+lock+micro+switch+FOR+VW&_sacat=0


----------



## fluffy critter (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks! Do you know how much (ballpark) it would cost to have it repaired/replaced by a mechanic?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, all repairs come down to; parts and labor. I cannot tell you how much the labor would be but the parts are in the $50-$125 range; depending on if you buy a quality genuine vw part or a cheap chinese aftermarket version. 

[ 9 ] BODY HARDWARE / DOOR / LOCK & HARDWARE / Lock assy
Volkswagen Part Number: 3B1837015AS 

lock assy Left $210.52	

http://parts.vw.com/parts/2009/Volkswagen/Beetle/Base?siteid=9&vehicleid=208405&diagram=9210405

same part @ $125 from Deutsche Auto Parts: 

https://deutscheautoparts.com/vw-door-lock-module-3b1837015as.html

https://www.google.com/search?q=3B1...69i57j69i60&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=91&ie=UTF-8


----------

